# 24/7 Premium Bürostuhl/Gamingstuhl für Leute mit breitem Rücken?



## Ananas! (29. April 2020)

Hi, ich habe schon einen ähnlichen Thread aufgemacht, der handelt aber hauptsächlich von Schreibtischen.

Ich suche einen übertrieben bequemen, sehr hochwertigen Bürostuhl/Chefstuhl/Gamingstuhl für Leute mit breitem Rücken. Ich betreibe seit 8 Jahren Fitness, daher komme ich mit den Schultern bei meinem jetzigen DXRacer 1 gegen die angewinkelten Schulterpolster oder was das da ist. Zudem ist allgemein viel zu wenig Platz im Stuhl, bequem ist er auch nicht und die maximale Sitzhöhe ist ein Witz.

Ich bin 179cm groß, 95kg schwer.

Ich arbeite von zu Hause aus und bin somit sehr viele Stunden am PC. Zudem zocke ich auch gerne. 

Ich brauche keine abnehmbare oder verstellbare Lordisenstütze oder Kopfkissen.
Ich brauche in alle Richtungen verstellbare Armlehnen.
Das Material sollte Stoff sein, bzw kein Leder oder Kunstleder.
Preis: ganz egal
Preis-Leistung: wirklich egal

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bzw Marken sagen die diese Anforderungen erfüllen oder gleich Modelle

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## danomat (29. April 2020)

moin,  ich hab mir den hier gegönnt:   Gaming-Stuehle der TITAN-Serie | Secretlab EU

hab auch 95kg bei 185cm. eigentlich recht breite schulter und bin sehr zufrieden.  sitze fast immer komplett aufrecht.  die Armlehnen sind komplett verstellbar.  seitlich, hoch runter, schräg.  find ich perfekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ananas! (29. April 2020)

danke, den habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber die schulterbreite ist bei dem dieselbe wie bei meinem jetzigen Stuhl mit 56cm. Das ist bei mir wirklich zu schmal.

Vielleicht sind auch richtige Gamingstühle nicht das richtige, so wie Kopfhörer immer Headsets von der Qualität übertreffen.

Ich brauche einen Stuhl in dem man sich riiichtig wohl fühlt, wo man einfach den ganzen Tag drin sitzen möchte und arbeiten/zocken kann.

Von mir aus kann der auch 2000€ kosten. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich keine Marken oder Modelle kenne und in Hamburg keine Möglichkeit kenne viele solcher Stühle auszuprobieren


----------



## danomat (30. April 2020)

Hm. Dann evtl mal nach dem titan xl nachfragen wegen Schulterbreite oder nen laden suchen zb steelcase gesture.


----------



## Ananas! (7. Mai 2020)

Danke, habe mir jetzt den Steelcase Gesture geholt


----------



## Master-Raven (15. Mai 2020)

Ich kann dir den Noblechairs Hero empfehlen!
Bin selbst gerade von einem DX-Racer Stuhl dahin gewechselt und sitze nun seit deinem Monat hier drauf.
Mache ebenfalls sehr viel Krakftsport und bin 85 kg bei 180 Größe.
Der Sitz (relativ fest aber dennoch super angenehm)  wie auch die Rückenlehne ist viel breiter und absolut ausreichend (selbst wenn ich noch etwas breiter wäre).  In der Black Editon macht der Stuhl auch einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. 
Ich kann den Stuhl somit zu 100 Prozent empfehlen.

Viele Grüße
Olaf


----------

